# Novelty Stick



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Spotted this on Kev's Carvings on FB thought it might bring a smile


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thats is fun stick. Kev does some great sticks..


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Another great but fun stick by Kev.


----------

